
How to get work done on vacations - maxtility
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2008/03/working-on-vaca.html
======
mixmax
I would suggest not working when you're on vacation.

There's a reason it's called vacation, and if you relax and have fun you'll
get much more done when you get back.

